# Local 3 Elevator Division Interview Score



## Krys0203

Scored 96 on the interview last month. Is this a good enough
Score to make the rank list. I believe they're only taking 75 
Apprentices. I'd appreciate anyone's insight about this. Thanks everybody.


----------



## voltz

nice job, 96 is a great score!!


----------



## Krys0203

*Local 3 Interview score*

Thanks I hope it's good enough to get in.


----------



## brian john

Isn't there a elevator local in NYC? How do they feel about the IBEW stealing their work?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Krys0203 said:


> Thanks I hope it's good enough to get in.


 
I'm union dumb, so I'm not sure how the score works. Is it 96 out of 100, or 96 out of 1000.


----------



## voltz

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm union dumb, so I'm not sure how the score works. Is it 96 out of 100, or 96 out of 1000.


your not union dumb, your anti union, there's a difference


----------



## HARRY304E

:laughing:


voltz said:


> your not union dumb, your anti union, there's a difference


So whats wrong with being anti union:laughing:


----------



## voltz

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> So whats wrong with being anti union:laughing:


I never said there was anything wrong with anti union, but do you really think the kid was posting a score of 9.6% ( that would be the *96 out of 1000 Mcclary *posted) and had hopes of the union accepting him. Mcclary was mocking the kid.


----------



## HARRY304E

Krys0203 said:


> Scored 96 on the interview last month. Is this a good enough
> Score to make the rank list. I believe they're only taking 75
> Apprentices. I'd appreciate anyone's insight about this. Thanks everybody.





voltz said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with anti union, but do you really think the kid was posting a score of 9.6% ( that would be the *96 out of 1000 Mcclary *posted) and had hopes of the union accepting him. Mcclary was mocking the kid.


The kid did a good job,, it does not say 9.6% in his post read it again:thumbsup:
and 96% should be good enough:thumbup:


----------



## brian john

voltz said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with anti union, but do you really think the kid was posting a score of 9.6% ( that would be the *96 out of 1000 Mcclary *posted) and had hopes of the union accepting him. Mcclary was mocking the kid.


Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Do you get jokes? Are your panties in a wad.

I recently took a test where I got a 73, I was very upset as I studied my buns off and expected better, turns out it was 73 of of a possible 75. Not all test are based on a 100% score like you were use to in elementary school.:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

brian john said:


> Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Do you get jokes? Are your panties in a wad.
> 
> I recently took a test where I got a 73, I was very upset as I studied my buns off and expected better, turns out it was 73 of of a possible 75. Not all test are based on a 100% score like you were use to in elementary school.:whistling2:


 
Thanks for cathcing that Brian. I was not mocking. :thumbup: I thought it was funny


----------



## voltz

HARRY304E said:


> The kid did a good job,, it does not say 9.6% in his post read it again:thumbsup:
> and 96% should be good enough:thumbup:


Harry did you even read my post or do you just blindly comment?


----------



## bobelectric

Elevator service is a good career.You make more than the local electricians and they have monthly inspections they need to do for insurance purposes.Always work!


----------



## Krys0203

Those are a few of the many reasons that I want to work in the field.


----------



## Hire me please

to think i called their offices today and asked, "How long until i get my score for the test and the interview?" and they say 2-3 weeks.... HOW DID YOU HEAR BACK SO SOON?? and how did you do on the test??? I was ranked 35th... but the interview went way too quick for me to come out of it confident...


----------



## Ton

I scored a 93 on the interview but idk my rank...What number can I call?


----------



## Krys0203

Did you call the Local? I don't know my rank. I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Hire me please

so this is all a bit confusing but I just called and asked for my rank and the woman was able to give it to me.... she said that the rank is based off your interview score and test score... My ranking is a 90.80... I assume I'm not in a very comfortable position but we'll see when they supposedly send the acceptance letters out in "2-3 weeks" 


you can call 212-689-0789 and ask for you're rank... I'm not sure what my interview score was though, not that it matters since the rank is an average of the test and interview


----------



## Krys0203

It sounds like you're in a good position.. So the ranking isn't 1 through 75? I know you're ranked by score. Did she tell you if you were accepted?


----------



## Hire me please

Well a 90 is good as long as a hundred other people didnt get 91s, 92s, 93s you know? I was told the ranking is out of 100 though, and any acceptance letters are still at least a month away...


----------



## Ton

Well 93.5 was my average btw the written and the interview.


----------



## Krys0203

Has anyone heard anything from the union?


----------



## Hire me please

....nope... whoever hears back first wins, and should let everyone else know please


----------



## Ton

I called today. They said they are having a meeting today to figure out how many people they are going to accept into the union. 
My rank score is 93.6 and she said I scored very high so that 96 must be at the top of the pile.
She also stated that we should hear somethingin two weeks. I hope she is right.


----------



## Hire me please

thats great to hear.. thanks for the update.. if 93 is considered very high hopefully i make the cut too with my 90.. its funny to think its coming to an end soon, especially on a day where the weather is total sh!t, much like the day we camped out.. good luck gentlemen


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Ton thanks for the information. I just want to get in! But ofcourse,
The higher your rank the sooner you will be called to work. I honestly 
Can't wait to get that letter! Initially I thought the union was hiring 75
people. Maybe they'll take more you never know.


----------



## Ton

Yeah hopefully it does end soon and we ALL want to get in, but of course the sooner the better. 

75 is a nice amout of ppl since I heard only 225 were actually interviewed. That is a third of us that interviewed. 

To be honest tho, I dont think we will get word back until the new year. They are probably going to be stalling with all of the holidays coming up and what not.


----------



## Krys0203

I received the letter yesterday. Finally! I'm blessed to say that I got in.


----------



## Ton

Wow I have to call my mom and have her check the mail... But pardon me.. Congrats when do you start?


----------



## Krys0203

Thanks Ton. Call your mom asap! A friend of mine also got their letter 
yesterday as well. The letter tells you your score and says that you'll be
Called to work in order of your rank based on your score. They clearly state
That it could take up to 6 to 12 months to be called. That 93.5 is a sure in trust
Me! I'm congratulating you already! This is an amazing opportunity and 
undoubtably the best union and trade going. Let me know what happens.


----------



## Ton

Lol Im giving her a chance to wake. I feel good but I will feel better with the letter though. Do you know what your friend's rank was?


----------



## Krys0203

My friends rank is 99.5. YUP. Probably the highest or second
To highest score


----------



## Hire me please

congrats guys! I got my letter yesterday too... it took me a few hours to open it... i did not want to be let down... i prepared for the worst and got the BEST! I'm in baby!!! 6-12 months was a bit of a shocker but who cares..

my favorite parts of the letter;

"we are pleased to inform you"
and
"please be patient, YOU WILL BE CALLED"

such an unbelievable relief... i hope i start sooner than later though... see you guys at work maybe haha


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> My friends rank is 99.5. YUP. Probably the highest or second
> To highest score


i wonder if he got in haha


----------



## Ton

Well I expect to see you guys since I have received mine as well! My name is Tony btw... any of you have Fb?


----------



## deftone

Wow, congrats guys !!! I'm still waiting for my letter, hope it's not a bad thing i didn't receive it yesterday.


----------



## Ton

Okay as I am reading the letter I see that it says we will be placed with a contractor. How does it work if they go out of business? Is that possible? I do not know much about the Elevator industry and would like to learn more? Can I use this site to find out more? (I am going to try to look around now)


----------



## Hire me please

deftone said:


> Wow, congrats guys !!! I'm still waiting for my letter, hope it's not a bad thing i didn't receive it yesterday.


GOOD LUCK!!



Ton said:


> Okay as I am reading the letter I see that it says we will be placed with a contractor. How does it work if they go out of business? Is that possible? I do not know much about the Elevator industry and would like to learn more? Can I use this site to find out more? (I am going to try to look around now)


Yeah I have a ton (no pun intended) of questions too. Like how many people get called at a given time? Are we no doubt, definitely, going to get called at some point next year? Are we selected and put into classes when we are called?

I am going to call next week, to give them some time since the letters were just sent out.. I know theres no way of knowing when I'll be called (I assume its based on work availability) but I would love to know how this process works!


----------



## Ton

Yeah like my boy got a 79 n got his letter over the weekend too.


----------



## Krys0203

I wonder how many people they actually accepted and what the lowest
Cut off score is. From what my boy told me, you get called to work and 
Then you start the next cycle of classes.


----------



## Krys0203

I wonder how many people they actually accepted and what the lowest
Cut off score is. From what my boy told me, you get called to work and 
Then you start the next cycle of classes.


----------



## deftone

Ton said:


> Yeah like my boy got a 79 n got his letter over the weekend too.


hey did your boy get accepted thou? i got a 80 something and didnt get my letter yet.

I'm mad nervous right now, seems like im the only one who didnt receive a letter. I NEED this opportunity !!!


----------



## Krys0203

I think Ton meant his boy received an acceptance letter. I would call
the union and ask if you also were accepted.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

deftone said:


> hey did your boy get accepted thou? i got a 80 something and didnt get my letter yet.
> 
> I'm mad nervous right now, seems like im the only one who didnt receive a letter. I NEED this opportunity !!!


 

Off topic but I love your name. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Ton

If I am not mistaken, he was accepted also. I agree that you should give a call to find out your rank.


----------



## Krys0203

Elevator World is a blog. I'm thinking of registering on that site
To learn anything I can as far as what to expect from the process.
There's a lot of Local 3 mechanics on there.


----------



## Ton

Ok thanks im going to check it out


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> Elevator World is a blog. I'm thinking of registering on that site
> To learn anything I can as far as what to expect from the process.
> There's a lot of Local 3 mechanics on there.


Ive been a member of that site since april... those guys gave me some great advice these last few months (got some great help on this site of course too)... you'll probably see my thread there still....


----------



## Krys0203

I'm going to become a member tonight. Let me know what your user names are if you join.


----------



## deftone

Well, I got my letter yesterday, they sent it to my old address even though I changed it with them. Thank God I'm still cool with my old landlord !!!

Anyway, I'm very excited, *I GOT IN !!!*

Sucks it may take 6-12 months, but hopefully sooner than later...


----------



## Krys0203

That's awesome! Congrats. What was your score


----------



## Ton

So I heard my score is really high lol not with two higher scores in this room but I was told that we may not got be waiting the six months... He said with the old clases that scores in the 90shired quickly


----------



## deftone

Krys0203 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats. What was your score


Thanks, I didnt do as good as you guys, prolly from the test, but good enough I guess. 78.46 I may have to wait longer to get in, but as long as I get in I'm happy. Glad this part is over and now its just the final countdown !!!


----------



## Hire me please

deftone said:


> Thanks, I didnt do as good as you guys, prolly from the test, but good enough I guess. 78.46 I may have to wait longer to get in, but as long as I get in I'm happy. Glad this part is over and now its just the final countdown !!!


Congrats man! I had the same feeling...As long as i get in i'm happy as hell



Ton said:


> So I heard my score is really high lol not with two higher scores in this room but I was told that we may not got be waiting the six months... He said with the old clases that scores in the 90shired quickly


God I hope thats true about the 90's, who did you hear that from?


----------



## Krys0203

I was told that there's 11 people from the last recruitment that
Still have to be called. Then they will be calling our rank list.
They can call 10 people in one month and then call only 4 people
the next. It totally varies based on demand. All that matters is that
Were in! Its worth the wait.


----------



## Ton

Damn I heard it was only 3 a few months back... Hopefully I will get more info tomorrow...


----------



## Krys0203

In that case I hope you're right Ton. If you learn any more info 
Let me know. 3 is certainly better than 11.


----------



## John L

*Elevator Apprentice*

I got my letter. 97.14%. I'm in. So what is the big picture here? What rate do we start at? After 4 years what rate do we get paid at? How does retirement work? Is it years in or a set age? How does pension work? Is there medical for life?
Don't get me wrong. I'm extremely grateful to have the opportunity but I'm a union newbie and have a wife pushing for kids, mortgage, and bills and just trying to get a grasp of what the future will look like so I can plan effectively. 
Any feed back is appreciated.


----------



## Krys0203

Congrats John! On getting in as well as the high rank. 
The starting wage for the first year of the apprenticeship
Is 16.40 and the hourly increases from there. From what I kn
as a journeyman you make between 33 and 36 an hour. 
I'm not familiar with their pension and medical benefits. I've heard
that with Local 3 you retain your benefits during retirement.
I hope this was helpful to you.


----------



## John L

*Elevator Apprentice*

Thanks for the information. I've been reading the threads here and on elevator world. Even though the letter says it could take 6-12 months to be called, seems some people think it could be sooner. 
Kinda confusing because I spoke with a guy from local 1 and he said there were hundreds of guys there waiting for work and I think I heard the same about local 3. 
I guess it's just wait and see. 
Does anyone know based on the percentage of work out there how much is done by union and how much by non-union? I'm just trying to understand the business.
Also someone made a comment that non-union has no training and gets paid LESS. Usually the trade off for non-union is more pay to compensate less security and no pension. Which is right? Neither would surprise me. 
Again i'm not looking a gift horse in the mouth. I intend to pursue union. Just trying to understand the big picture. Thanks


----------



## Krys0203

Hey John...What was your rank on the test.


----------



## John L

The acceptance letter said something like cummulative or adjusted score is 97.15% but on the actual exam it said I was tied for 7th with 8 other people I think.


----------



## Krys0203

My rank on the test was 9th. My friends rank on the test was 7th. They
Were tied with one person. I guess that's you! I'm just trying to figure
Out where I am in rank. I'm right behind you!


----------



## John L

I not 100% sure of those numbers. working from memory. I'm pretty sure about the 97.14. I was tied for either 7th or 8th with 7 or 8 others. Something like that.
Do you know how any of the other stuff I was talking about works? Union/non-union? When we'll be called? etc. thanks


----------



## Krys0203

Hey JohnM There's still 11 people from the old rank list that they have to place
Then they will call from the top of our rank list. I was told by a reliable source that
I should be called in a few months. My score is 96.


----------



## Ton

Yeah that 11 from the old list is correct... not 3 like I initially thought. Also what if none of the companies want those three ppl since they may have a very low rank? Maybe that's what the hold up is also?


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Ton. I think they have to take the apprentices no matter what.
Did you find out how many people are ahead of you on our rank
list


----------



## Ton

no I didnt... All i know is that there are those 11 guys from the old test that still have to be called like you said...


----------



## Hire me please

hopefully those 11 guys have moved on to bigger and better things.. so we can get in sooner


----------



## Ton

Lol idc what they're onto as long as they moved!


----------



## Ton

Happy New Year everyone, has anyone gotten any word on any new developments?


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Ton. Happy New Year! I havnt heard anything yet. My friend has a 99.5 rank and hasn't heard 
Anything either. Do you know if when they call us to work whether
We'll be contacted by mail or by phone.


----------



## Ton

I wish I knew. My advice is call them and find out to be certain. Also I think those last 11 guys are what's holding us up. That isn't based on a source, just an opinion. I figure if they are the bottom of the barrel, none of the companies want them.


----------



## deftone

Hey Happy New Year!!! I still haven't heard anything, but I was planning on calling in the next few weeks. I don't want to seem impatient, even thou I really am. I will post any updates I get, please do so too!!!


----------



## deftone

Ton said:


> I wish I knew. My advice is call them and find out to be certain. Also I think those last 11 guys are what's holding us up. That isn't based on a source, just an opinion. I figure if they are the bottom of the barrel, none of the companies want them.


I really don't think its that thou. Because really, none of us knows what we're getting into. I don't know the first thing about elevators, except getting to the floor I need to get to. They train all of us from scratch. I didn't do too great on the test, *but I passed.* I guess they see it as if you passed the test then you're capable of learning the trade. I feel the interview went great thou. I think as long as you're on the hiring list, then you need to be called. 

That's just my opinion too thou.


----------



## Hire me please

Hey guys, happy new year, 12 days in, haha....

Anyway i called yesterday and was able to get some info:

Naturally I asked when they would start calling, and according to the secretary, as soon as they need workers they will call... Not satisfied with that answer I asked her what her personal opinion was and she said maybe February/March for the top of the class and sometime in the summer for a low 90 like me... Not exactly fact, but if shes ballparking it for us then I'll take it...

I was also concerned about the pay so I asked what the minimum rate is and she said about $16.10/hr but that figure depends on which company hires you... also lets not forget union dues so that brings us down further, which sucks but can't complain for getting paid to go to school..

I really would love to get in before 2012 though... the way things look with the economy they can take their sweet ass time... lets hope not though


----------



## Ton

deftone said:


> I really don't think its that thou. Because really, none of us knows what we're getting into. I don't know the first thing about elevators, except getting to the floor I need to get to. They train all of us from scratch. I didn't do too great on the test, *but I passed.* I guess they see it as if you passed the test then you're capable of learning the trade. I feel the interview went great thou. I think as long as you're on the hiring list, then you need to be called.
> 
> That's just my opinion too thou.


Yeah you are absolutely right. I found out as long as you passed, even if by a point, you are just as eligible as someone with a perfect score and you must be placed. Sorry I'm so anxious that I'm driving myself crazy lol


----------



## Ton

@HireMePlease thanks for the info/update


----------



## GDK 13

you guys that are waiting for this elevator deal-are you completely out of work now?


----------



## Ton

GDK 13 said:


> you guys that are waiting for this elevator deal-are you completely out of work now?


No we just want a better job.


----------



## Krys0203

@Hire me Please. Thanks for the info. Do you know if they call us by 
Mail or by phone.


----------



## miller_elex

Too all good looking females who interviewed for the program:

I am on the interview board and am willing to help push your package through for special consideration. Should only take a couple minutes of your time.


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> @Hire me Please. Thanks for the info. Do you know if they call us by
> Mail or by phone.


 
not sure.. probably by mail.. im guessing though... i just hope that that estimate is right... based on their previous estimates of when the results of the interview would come back, i wouldn't hold my breath...



GDK 13 said:


> you guys that are waiting for this elevator deal-are you completely out of work now?


im actually an accountant who hates the business world in general... ready for a change


----------



## GDK 13

Hire me please said:


> im actually an accountant who hates the business world in general... ready for a change


that's a big change. good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Krys0203

Has anyone heard anything or called up the 
Union?


----------



## Ton

Nah bro I wish.


----------



## Hire me please

Hey guys, 

called today and got a bit of info... it doesnt sound right (as usual) but i was told those who got in the 100's (Who the eff got 100? And she did say 100's plural) have started being called... The estimate given to me based on my 90 was still a few months...


----------



## Ton

Hey hope all is well with everyone. That doesn't sound too far fetched being that if I make a percentage out of my test score alone, I was in the 75% range; on the other hand my rank after the interview is 93.something%. If someone got an 80-90% on the test, I'm sure they scored well into the 100s. Just my guesstimation.


----------



## Krys0203

@Hire Me Please-Thanks for the info.
It does make sense I guess if the test scores 
Were curved up. I'm just glad to hear 
That they've started calling from our list.
Its just a matter of time now.


----------



## alxndr009

Does anyone here know how many people are called at time? and does anyone know anyone who was recently called? thanks for any info


----------



## Krys0203

My friend was just called.Their score was 99. I think it varies on how many they call at a time. What's your score Alxndr009?


----------



## Ton

I was wondering how long it would take them to get out of the 100s and I suppose it is only a matter of time now. @Krys that's great that your friend got called because you got what, 96? So you're number is coming up soon too. And I heard scores in the 90s should be called in six months so it sounds like summer. 

What is the next step for your friend? Is it like they said? We get called in and start working full time right away?


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Ton. Well the union contacted her by phone she
Went down to the local where she was given a referal to take
To the employer she now works for.Filled out tons of 
Paperwork and got a temp union card. Then she had to take 
The referral to the company where she filled out more
Paperwork got her uniforms and was told to report to 
Work the following monday. She then had to go to Local 3 where we took the test to fill out more paperwork. That sums up the process.


----------



## Ton

Oh that's good to hear.


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> Hey Ton. Well the union contacted her by phone she
> Went down to the local where she was given a referal to take
> To the employer she now works for.Filled out tons of
> Paperwork and got a temp union card. Then she had to take
> The referral to the company where she filled out more
> Paperwork got her uniforms and was told to report to
> Work the following monday. She then had to go to Local 3 where we took the test to fill out more paperwork. That sums up the process.


 
wow... its really coming.. thanks for the info big time


----------



## Rust

Do not waste these opportunities, many would love to be getting called to work. Plus in this economy you mess around and get the big vacation you got a long wait to redeem yourselves good luck


----------



## Hire me please

krys.. can you ask your friend (if she's willing to say) what the pay is like? I heard it varies from company to company.. but I'm sure there is a minimum anyway.. thanks


----------



## Krys0203

She's making 16.89 an hour


----------



## alxndr009

@Krys0203 I scored 80.something...I was just looking thru papers and have everything from intial test notice to interview notice...its somewhere. I am glad to hear that your buddy was called. I will prob be waiting a while but at least they are calling people from the list. Besides all the paperwork your buddy had to fill out...I thought our next step was to go for a physical. Is that true?


----------



## deftone

Hey Everyone, I called to get an update, but she said I may be waiting a while thou. They only called anyone who score a 98 and above so far, and she couldn't tell me a estimated wait time. 

Anyway, Krys did your friend say how the work is so far? Does she like it? And if she started the school yet? Any info would be great, thanks !!!


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Deftone...When did you call the union? She loves it.
She's basically just standing by as the mechanics work, but 
Learning a lot from them. Its only been a week. She's worked
In the elevator pit, on top of the car, machine room etc. School
Starts in september as well. When I get more info Ill post it.


----------



## deftone

That sounds pretty cool. I called earlier today.


----------



## Hire me please

woohoo 98's now... inching... ever... closer


----------



## John L

*@ hire me please*

@ hire me please,, 
I'm in same boat as you. Been in professional white collar world for over a decade now and am just done. I work hard and have done very well some years but need something different. The scare is the paycut for a few years. Surprised as an accountant you'd bounce though. Lot's of work and flixibility. I should be getting call soon. Just figured to check in.


----------



## Hire me please

John L said:


> @ hire me please,,
> I'm in same boat as you. Been in professional white collar world for over a decade now and am just done. I work hard and have done very well some years but need something different. The scare is the paycut for a few years. Surprised as an accountant you'd bounce though. Lot's of work and flixibility. I should be getting call soon. Just figured to check in.


 
wow.. its cool to here someone going through a similar situation as me... I haven't been in the field for as long as you have (about 3 years) but sitting all day, staring at screen full of numbers, really brings out my suicidal side haha.. The pay cut is really the biggest problem I have too.. but in the long term, a little less money and a little more fulfillment in my career/life will go a long way


----------



## John L

*@ hire me please*

Yea I definitly understand what you're saying. Best of luck. Maybe we'll run into each other soon.


----------



## metalcap

How did you get a application? Ive been working in the field for 10 yrs but only been working with actual elevators for 5. the other 5 were door and bucks, door checks, shaft cleanings and saddle work. Im in a non union company and want to go union. but I dont know what to do.


----------



## John L

*@ metal cap*

@ metal cap

How did the last group get an application? About 1000 people starting lining up friday afternoon in astoria sleeping on the sidewalk in tents and rain till monday morning when they gave out 750 applications for 100 positions I believe. Actually wasn't as unpleasant as you'd think but took commitment...


----------



## Krys0203

Local 3 usually has a recruitment every two years. They issue out a
Limited number of apps that you have to wait in line for. Call the 
Union periodically to check when they'll hire again.


----------



## Krys0203

FYI*My friend called the union today,
And told me they're calling people
In the 96s.


----------



## Hire me please

nice... you should be called any day now right? I remember you saying you got a 96... and when they do call let us know how it goes.. i feel like they do about a number a month (100,99,98,97,96) but i assume its going to slow up because more people are likely to get a 90 than a 98 or 99


----------



## Krys0203

@Hire me Please- I definitely will let you guys know how
Everything goes in full detail. I should be called within the
The next few weeks.


----------



## Ton

Wow that's great. Let us know asap. I should be right behind with my 93.


----------



## Krys0203

@JOHN L... Have you heard from the union yet?


----------



## brian john

I asked before, but no one answered>

Does the IBEW control the elevators in Local 3?

How does the elevator union feel about this?


----------



## HackWork

brian john said:


> I asked before, but no one answered>
> 
> Does the IBEW control the elevators in Local 3?
> 
> How does the elevator union feel about this?


I'm not sure where the line is between IBEW local 3 and IUEC local 1.


----------



## Hire me please

brian john said:


> I asked before, but no one answered>
> 
> Does the IBEW control the elevators in Local 3?
> 
> How does the elevator union feel about this?


 
The IBEW does control the elevators in Local 3... and apparently local 3 and 1 are in competition.. which makes it fun for everyone

someone correct me if im wrong considering im not yet a part of either union


----------



## JayWater

Hire me please said:


> The IBEW does control the elevators in Local 3... and apparently local 3 and 1 are in competition.. which makes it fun for everyone
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong considering im not yet a part of either union


 
it aint fun cuz no ones working


----------



## Krys0203

@ Jay Water- Are you in the elevator division


----------



## Hire me please

JayWater said:


> it aint fun cuz no ones working


 
yeah that was sarcasm


----------



## Hire me please

@Krys

Hows your friend holding up? What are the hours like so far?


----------



## Krys0203

@hire me please- I just received a letter from the union
Today about scheduling the physical. Be on the lookout.
As for the hours,its 8-430.


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> @hire me please- I just received a letter from the union
> Today about scheduling the physical. Be on the lookout.
> As for the hours,its 8-430.


Nice... Sounds like you'll be working in no time... good luck Krys

I'm always looking for more info on what we're getting into and I stumbled upon this:

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Hundreds-Camp-Out-for-Elevator-Repair-Jobs-92048614.html

this will always keep you humble ^^^


----------



## Ton

Congrats Krys. I got a letter telling me to call if I'm still interested. I dont know it it's the same letter. My mother texted a number and told me to call.


----------



## Krys0203

@TON- Yeah that's the same letter I received.
Did you call them yet?They only give you 
Until May 31st to respond. If you don't call
Them by then they'll take you off the list.
You should definitely call them today.


----------



## Hire me please

Damn I gotta check my mail... Surprised they'd ask if you're still interested esepecially since you have a good score


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> @TON- Yeah that's the same letter I received.
> Did you call them yet?They only give you
> Until May 31st to respond. If you don't call
> Them by then they'll take you off the list.
> You should definitely call them today.


 
wow you really have to be on top of things with these people.... they're not messing around... I'm calling my house right now to see if I got anything


----------



## Ton

Lol I called first thing this AM on my drive to work.


----------



## Krys0203

Yeah its another step you have to follow 
Up on. I guess its another way for them
To weed out people that aren't committed.


----------



## Hire me please

Krys0203 said:


> To weed out people that aren't committed.


...or the people who happened to take a week vacation in May... They're screwed haha..

No letter at my house yet though... prob today or tomorrow then


----------



## Krys0203

The letter states it is for people who will most likely be called
Within the next 3 months. If you don't get one this
Week then definitely look for it during 
The next couple months.


----------



## Hire me please

That makes sense... I am a few points off of you guys... but at least they're giving a timeframe of 3 months for you, probably a bit more for me.. thanks for the info though, so at least I won't be worrying why I didn't get it..


----------



## deftone

Nice, Congrats Krys & Ton !!!




Hire me please said:


> Nice... Sounds like you'll be working in no time... good luck Krys
> 
> I'm always looking for more info on what we're getting into and I stumbled upon this:
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Hundreds-Camp-Out-for-Elevator-Repair-Jobs-92048614.html
> 
> this will always keep you humble ^^^


haha yea I remember that weekend. I was 6th on line, waited since Friday afternoon like 2pm. It was pretty cool thou. I'm just glad I made it this far and really cant wait to start.


----------



## Hire me please

I've noticed its really a crapshoot when you call the office.. either you get the really nice helpful lady or the one that basically says, "CALL BACK LATER IM HAVING LUNCH!"

Anyway, according to the nice lady the last number called was in the high 96s I beleive... and she said and those letters only went out for 96 through 93... and she actually asked if I needed help with anything else!? I was shocked!


----------



## Krys0203

[email protected] Hire me please. I'm not sure if we have to 
Take the physical before we are called to work
Or after.
The letter pertained to scheduling it. 
The lady told me last week that they were up
To 96.47. The list is moving a little slower than
I had anticipated.


----------



## Hire me please

Yeah I think its safe to say you'll be in sometime this summer... but it makes sense that it is going to slow down more and more as the numbers go lower... before 2012 for me would be nice


----------



## Ton

Hey everyone, hope all is well and hope you all are enjoying your summer. 

I got the call to pick up my referral to meet my employer and have been hired. I am a little worried though because my license is valid but I had a couple tickets on it and I filled out a form allowing them to check my license history so idk how strict their criteria is but I guess I will know by the time they call me on Friday for my assignment.


----------



## Nag29

Hey Ton, 

When did you hear back from the JATC I scored a 92.5 still haven't heard back from them yet. Congrats on starting I'm hoping I get in before the end of the summer. Good luck!

Any info you could give about the hiring process would be appreciated.


----------



## Ton

I got a call a couple weeks ago about a medical that I would receive a letter about. Fast forward to this week and I received a call for an offer for a position. The call came Monday. I went to the JATC yesterday and picked up a referral letter which was addressed to my employer. I was instructed to call them immediately to set up an appointment. I was a bit anxious so I called as soon as I got downstairs hahaaa but the woman I spoke with said I could come in the same day. I went and it was btw myself and another candidate (we were there at different times) and I got the position on the spot since I have OSHA 10 and a few other certifications. I have to go to the union today to fill out more paperwork and I should be starting Monday. 
Make sure your licenses are valid guys. Idk that they were required so here's your heads up if you have any license issues.


----------



## Nag29

Ton,

Do they make you take a physical before you start working or do you go once you have already started. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Ton

No physical as of yet. During my interview another worker came in (a very very fit 51 yr old man) and said "new meat" and we laughed and I am a slim guy but I told him I put up 250lbs on the bench before and if they had a bench I would put up 2 plates. Basically I let them know I work out and I'm not afraid to lift heavy equipment. That may have been my physical test there because the gentleman interviewing me followed by saying it is a demanding job physically and I need to be fit.


----------



## Hire me please

Ton said:


> I got a call a couple weeks ago about a medical that I would receive a letter about. Fast forward to this week and I received a call for an offer for a position. The call came Monday. I went to the JATC yesterday and picked up a referral letter which was addressed to my employer. I was instructed to call them immediately to set up an appointment. I was a bit anxious so I called as soon as I got downstairs hahaaa but the woman I spoke with said I could come in the same day. I went and it was btw myself and another candidate (we were there at different times) and I got the position on the spot since I have OSHA 10 and a few other certifications. I have to go to the union today to fill out more paperwork and I should be starting Monday.
> Make sure your licenses are valid guys. Idk that they were required so here's your heads up if you have any license issues.


Congrats and Good Luck Ton!

What was your ranking again? I'm surprised we haven't heard from Krys since she had a 96 if I remember correctly...

Also, whats all this about licenses being required? I assume its only for the people who already have licenses right? I'm coming in with zero knowledge of anything electrical haha


----------



## Ton

93.6 and I meant driver's license not electrical.


----------



## Hire me please

Ton said:


> 93.6 and I meant driver's license not electrical.


 
thanks im an idiot



anyway i called, told her i got around a 90, and she said give or take 2-3 months


----------



## Ton

Yeah this was faster than expected for me. I was thinking September at the earliest.


----------



## Hire me please

How was Day 1?


----------



## Ton

Smooth. I didn't do much but watch, pass tools, n make a hole in a concrete wall. So far I like it.


----------



## Themechanic718

Hey Ton congratz on a smooth first day..what company do you work for? And how does the going to school thing work...and if u don't mind what's the pay like?? I ranked 86.26 so I figure I have a good 3 to 4 months wait ahead of me but I was just curious..thanx


----------



## Ton

Pay is $16.89. I work for Richmond Elevators. School is jn September and is once a week and the days off run like a regular school with holidays and summers off.


----------



## Themechanic718

OK that's cool...wish u all the best and hopefully today was as smooth as ur first one.


----------



## Ton

Thanks I hope you all get in soon. And yeah it's a sweet gig.


----------



## Hire me please

hey ton.... so its comin in the next week or two for me.. so hows it been so far??


----------



## Krys0203

Hey Ton and Hire Me Please. How are you guys doing. Work for me
Is going really we'll. I've mainly worked in repair but lately I've 
Worked in maintenance. Its definitely a sweet gig. There's so much 
To learn and what I like the most is that your days are never redundant. Hey Ton- what department are you working in?


----------



## deftone

Nice, congrats Ton and Krys! Hiremeplease you should be in any day now. I still have a little while to wait, but hey what can I do. I just hope they dont forget about me or cut the list off or something. Anyway, please keep updating this thread with any info. Thanks a lot and congrats again !!!!


----------



## Ton

First off congrats to hire me please. I'm sure you will love it. And deftone, as far as I know the list can't get cut off. Everyone on it must be hired before moving on the the new list. 

Krys I'm in mod and it's actually all I have done besides one or two maintenance calls. I like it. Tear down the old and put in all diff stuff. I learned alot about wiring n blueprint reading. My mechanic is great. He is safe most importantly and cool as hell and he wants me to learn. So as he asked questions my first day, he wanted to know what I was capable of and had me drilling n wiring my first day. I must admit I love the job already. It's hard ass labor at times but it's worth it on the good days.


----------



## Hire me please

great to hear you guys are enjoying the work... where do they have you working? was wondering if they work more in some boroughs over others


----------



## Ton

It goes by the company. I live in the Bx but work in Staten Island. But my company , Richmond Elevator, has work all over the city so I go anywhere. I ended up buying a Honda Civic to save on gas but the $13 toll is killer.


----------



## Hire me please

friggin verazzano... 

you should ask if they comp tolls and gas... i remember reading somewhere that under certain circumstances they actually cover that for you


----------



## Ton

Yeah I'm def going to look into it


----------



## Themechanic718

@Hire me...how do u know u will be called in 2 weeks did the mail u a letter?


----------



## wwilson174

brian john said:


> Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Do you get jokes? Are your panties in a wad.
> 
> 
> By definition sarcasm is designed to be hurtful, as opposed to irony or joking remarks! BillW
> 
> A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.
> A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is intended to make its victim the butt of contempt or ridicule.
> The use of sarcasm. See synonyms at *wit1*
> 
> 
> Has this thread been terminated? BJ????
> 
> Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/sarcasm#ixzz1UjCjTkTj


----------



## Hire me please

Themechanic718 said:


> @Hire me...how do u know u will be called in 2 weeks did the mail u a letter?


when i call the secretary over there i ask for the number they're up to then i ask for an estimate on how long until mine... whatever they say you double or tripple it... so she told me about a month, so i say i may wait two months... 

when you call as much as i do you begin to work out a system haha.. so no letter yet.. it will be an unexpected call im sure


----------



## deftone

How is everyone doing at work so far?

hireme did u hear anythingyet

Also, when do you guys start school?


----------



## Hire me please

deftone said:


> How is everyone doing at work so far?
> 
> hireme did u hear anythingyet
> 
> Also, when do you guys start school?


 
funny story actually..

i received the same letter the other guys did that i would be called in the next 3 months and the letter was dated Aug 11th and I received it Aug 27th... the deadline to call if you're interested was Aug 26th ..

Needless to say i was a little pissed, since they mailed it wrong and took two weeks to get to me... they completely understood though and just checked me off and said a physical may be scheduled soon...

My only problem now is the fact i am having serious doubts about joining... i was unemployed when i applied and went through the whole process but now i have a great job (business related - but the pay/benefits are more than i'll see even for the first couple of years as journeyman) so im at a crossroads i guess you can say... gonna have to make a decision reeeeeeeal soon one way or the other


----------



## deftone

Hire me please said:


> funny story actually..
> 
> i received the same letter the other guys did that i would be called in the next 3 months and the letter was dated Aug 11th and I received it Aug 27th... the deadline to call if you're interested was Aug 26th ..
> 
> Needless to say i was a little pissed, since they mailed it wrong and took two weeks to get to me... they completely understood though and just checked me off and said a physical may be scheduled soon...
> 
> My only problem now is the fact i am having serious doubts about joining... i was unemployed when i applied and went through the whole process but now i have a great job (business related - but the pay/benefits are more than i'll see even for the first couple of years as journeyman) so im at a crossroads i guess you can say... gonna have to make a decision reeeeeeeal soon one way or the other


wow, well congrats on the great job. thats good. its quite some predicament you're in thou.

I just got laid off so im really needing this now more than ever before. let us know when they want you and if you're going to take it


----------



## Themechanic718

Anyone hear anything new...or get anything in the mail recently?


----------



## deftone

I called earlier this week and they were down to 89. I still have to wait a little bit.


----------



## nydeuce

Do you know about how many a month are getting called?


----------



## Themechanic718

It depends on the demand.....that's what the lady told me when I called


----------



## nydeuce

Cool tks. I scored an 87.5. I'm calling once a month too.


----------



## nydeuce

Checked again yesterday and the list hasn't moved at all


----------



## Themechanic718

Yea it sucks.....its about to be a year. I was really depending on starting this year but itsmot looking like that's gonna happen.


----------



## nydeuce

Prob after the new year. I truly doubt that anyone will hire around the holiday seasons. Currently doing mechanical plumbing in the city but really want this union gig.


----------



## deftone

Wow, they're still at 89. Did anyone get called or got any other info at all?


----------



## nydeuce

Just called today she said they are calling 88 +. The list is begining to move. Im 87.5


----------



## Themechanic718

Its about time..let's just hope it keeps moving at a fast pace...


----------



## nydeuce

:thumbsup: its official. Im hired and in. Lots of luck to you all.


----------



## Themechanic718

Congratulations.. when did u get the call


----------



## nydeuce

Monday


----------



## Themechanic718

I called and the guy said they were at 88.4 but ur 87.5 which makes me think he doesn't know what number exactly they are up to and I'm 86.2 hopefully I get called soon..so do u know what company u are with yet...and what's the process once they contact u?


----------



## nydeuce

Im with centennial elevator. When they call you, you go to the place where u got the app. Get your referal letter to the co ur gona work for. Then you go to the company. Do paperwok get some equipment. Start date. Then you take your start date back to the jotc. Then fill out more paper work. Then she sends you down to the union hall they give u a temp unión card and a slip to come back on a date to give them money. Did it all in about three or so hours. I zipped back and forth on my bike so i avoided all the traffic LOL


----------



## Themechanic718

I happy for u man I know u must have been ecstatic when u got the call 
.we been waiting so long...I'm gonna call them and make sure they have my contact info right .. .what equipment do they give u and why are u giving them money???? U know what hit me on my [email protected]
.Com


----------



## Themechanic718

Wow I just got the call :laughing:


----------



## deftone

Wow, Congrats guys!!! 


I cant wait till I get called, should be soon if they started calling again.


----------



## vanscott31

I'm currently new to this forum and find it to be very informative. However I'm currently going threw the waiting process which seems to be very long. I have a total ranking score of 80 and was curious to know how much longer this process will take. I took the test back in July of 2013 and I'm still waiting. Someone please help.


----------



## acitalianman13

I am also on that waiting list for july 2013 exam, i scored a 77 can anyone help us out here ?


----------



## vanscott31

Last I called they was up to 85.4 I got a 80. I hope they reach my score within the next few months, or by the end of this year. I'm gone be faced with a difficult decision on this one. Do I go to sanitation or do I go for local 3 EE division


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

Hello everyone just wanted to let you guys know about my progress i scored an 83.67 just received a letter to take my physical this coming thursday.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

vanscott31 said:


> Last I called they was up to 85.4 I got a 80. I hope they reach my score within the next few months, or by the end of this year. I'm gone be faced with a difficult decision on this one. Do I go to sanitation or do I go for local 3 EE division


U should be called soon at least for your physical i just received a notice to take mines and i scores an 83.67


----------



## vanscott31

Really thank god. I hope I get called ASAP! Hopefully by December.


idonyshyneiglo said:


> U should be called soon at least for your physical i just received a notice to take mines and i scores an 83.67


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

vanscott31 said:


> Really thank god. I hope I get called ASAP! Hopefully by December.


Yes hopefully im really eager to start keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Yes hopefully im really eager to start keep me posted on your progress!


 Very much true. The wait has been way! Too long. This is such a great opportunity. I will deff keep you posted, y'all get called before me, so deff let me know how the whole process is going for you. Thank you for all the information.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hello everyone just wanted to let you guys know about my progress i scored an 83.67 just received a letter to take my physical this coming thursday.


Good luck on your physical tomorro bro. Keep me posted on what to expect. :thumbsup:


----------



## acitalianman13

*hey*

hey any idea when they will get to around 78 ? maybe early next year ?


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> hey any idea when they will get to around 78 ? maybe early next year ?


IDK bro but I hope they do really soon. I got a 80 and I'm praying I get called before the end of the year.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hello everyone just wanted to let you guys know about my progress i scored an 83.67 just received a letter to take my physical this coming thursday.


Hey how was the physical today bro? What should we expect


----------



## noobysparky

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hello everyone just wanted to let you guys know about my progress i scored an 83.67 just received a letter to take my physical this coming thursday.


How did your physical go?


----------



## vanscott31

Come on guys, no one has herd anything yet? The end of the year is approaching, and would like to know what's the static with anyone else that's waiting.


----------



## noobysparky

Nope, only the most patient of people get into unions it seems


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

vanscott31 said:


> Hey how was the physical today bro? What should we expect


They are gonna draw some blood check ya heart rate n what not like a regular physical and a alcohol and drug urine test it was quick they said to expect a response in 7-10 days its been about 10 business days with not word yet,i called the union hall the lady said if u receive a notice its basically sayin u didnt pass the screening and if u passed they will jus call u when theyre up to your number so ima call again in a few weeks to see wat number theyre up to last i heard it was at 85.0


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> They are gonna draw some blood check ya heart rate n what not like a regular physical and a alcohol and drug urine test it was quick they said to expect a response in 7-10 days its been about 10 business days with not word yet,i called the union hall the lady said if u receive a notice its basically sayin u didnt pass the screening and if u passed they will jus call u when theyre up to your number so ima call again in a few weeks to see wat number theyre up to last i heard it was at 85.0


Ok cool.....I hope ya process goes smooth. I called yesterday they said they was up to 84.6. I'm sure they will call you soon. This waiting sucks!!!.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

@ 84.67 i think its about a month to 6 weeks b4 they call me yes waiting does suck but once ur in ur set so its well worth it i cant wait to start!!!


----------



## acitalianman13

*jatc*

The process seems to be moving slow weren't they at 83 not to long ago. I just called and its 84?


----------



## vanscott31

That's great!!! news. Yea I here the same thing all the time. When your in your pretty much set. They seem to be moving pretty slow if you ask me. So If your wate is 6 weeks round about, that means I wont probably start my process until after the New Year..


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> The process seems to be moving slow weren't they at 83 not to long ago. I just called and its 84?


 Yea bro I Noticed that too. What's your score?


----------



## acitalianman13

vanscott31 said:


> Yea bro I Noticed that too. What's your score?


78 Is my score


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> 78 Is my score


Oo ok good enough to get in :thumbsup:Hopefully well here something soon. Does anyone know what month they started hiring. I ask because I know they hire every 18 mouths. Just trying to figure out how many months in there at now. I'm think there be moving a little faster after the holidays and New Years.


----------



## acitalianman13

vanscott31 said:


> Oo ok good enough to get in :thumbsup:Hopefully well here something soon. Does anyone know what month they started hiring. I ask because I know they hire every 18 mouths. Just trying to figure out how many months in there at now. I'm think there be moving a little faster after the holidays and New Years.



Yea well according to the paper I'm in I just need to wait Until they get upto my number. They starting hiring around the end of last year


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> Yea well according to the paper I'm in I just need to wait Until they get upto my number. They starting hiring around the end of last year[/QUOTE Oo... ok cool. Well where gone just have to wait and see.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> @ 84.67 i think its about a month to 6 weeks b4 they call me yes waiting does suck but once ur in ur set so its well worth it i cant wait to start!!!


Any news bro. I got my fingers crossed hopping you herd some good news by now. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

Nothing yet. Theyre at 84.3 so im guessin just a few more weeks i hope ths holiday season doesnt slow things down. I currently work as a manager at chipotle im so ready to start sumtib new :blink:


----------



## 360max

brian john said:


> Isn't there a elevator local in NYC? How do they feel about the IBEW stealing their work?


...who stole who's work


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Nothing yet. Theyre at 84.3 so im guessin just a few more weeks i hope ths holiday season doesnt slow things down. I currently work as a manager at chipotle im so ready to start sumtib new :blink:


Yea I called yesterday to see What's up. I think the holiday season will deff slow things up so I've been told, However, let's just hope that things go much faster after. I'm dying here at my current job.


----------



## icefalkon

360max said:


> ...who stole who's work


Hello guys,

Been a long time since I've been lurking in the forum...I hope everyone is happy and healthy during this Holiday Season!

Firstly, Congratulations to you guys who just got into Local 3 IBEW Elevator Division! Good Job!!

Second, to answer Brian's question...LU#3 Elevator was the precursor to LU#1 IUEC (International Union of Elevator Constructors). Long ago a few of the powers that were movers and shakers in the Elevator Division felt they could do better elsewhere. Many think it was a foolish move to leave the IBEW to go to a newly formed brotherhood. But it depends on which side you believe...Thyssen Krupp, Otis, and a bunch of smaller firms still belong to LU#3 IBEW...and from what I hear from elevator guys about the same number belong to LU#1. However, their benefits are not as good as what we have so...

You guys who just got accepted are in for the time of your lives. Speaking as an Apprentice Instructor for the A Division I can tell you...that you've just made a major step upwards in your life gentlemen. Bravo for being accepted and remember...you guys are the Pension Checks for your Division! LOL

Cheers and Welcome Aboard Brothers!!


----------



## vanscott31

icefalkon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Been a long time since I've been lurking in the forum...I hope everyone is happy and healthy during this Holiday Season!
> 
> Firstly, Congratulations to you guys who just got into Local 3 IBEW Elevator Division! Good Job!!
> 
> Second, to answer Brian's question...LU#3 Elevator was the precursor to LU#1 IUEC (International Union of Elevator Constructors). Long ago a few of the powers that were movers and shakers in the Elevator Division felt they could do better elsewhere. Many think it was a foolish move to leave the IBEW to go to a newly formed brotherhood. But it depends on which side you believe...Thyssen Krupp, Otis, and a bunch of smaller firms still belong to LU#3 IBEW...and from what I hear from elevator guys about the same number belong to LU#1. However, their benefits are not as good as what we have so...
> 
> You guys who just got accepted are in for the time of your lives. Speaking as an Apprentice Instructor for the A Division I can tell you...that you've just made a major step upwards in your life gentlemen. Bravo for being accepted and remember...you guys are the Pension Checks for your Division! LOL
> 
> Cheers and Welcome Aboard Brothers!!


Thanks for all the information. We all are very excited to be apart of such a great union. The wait is long, but I know it's gone be all worth it. However, do you have any advice on what to expect? I put my opportunity to become a sanitation worker to the side in hopes of this being a better choice for me. Are we gone be able to work over time as a first year apprentice? I here they pay extremely well and that the benefits are grest!! I just hope I get called the beginning of the new years, or if not sooner... Any advice or information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## icefalkon

vanscott31 said:


> Thanks for all the information. We all are very excited to be apart of such a great union. The wait is long, but I know it's gone be all worth it. However, do you have any advice on what to expect? I put my opportunity to become a sanitation worker to the side in hopes of this being a better choice for me. Are we gone be able to work over time as a first year apprentice? I here they pay extremely well and that the benefits are grest!! I just hope I get called the beginning of the new years, or if not sooner... Any advice or information will be greatly appreciated.


Hey there,

Well, Yes you're allowed to work OT when it's available. The elevator apprentices start with a higher hourly that the A Division apprentices....so yes the money is great. I'm not sure if the medical is the same...it probably is. That means you're getting one of the best medical plans in the country and annuity...pension...401K...and more...

As for what to expect...well...night school...don't just be on time...old saying:

If you're not 15 minutes early, you're 10 minutes late...

Make sure you go to your union meetings and you guys will be fine. Yes there's math lol, but also circuitry , print reading, and more

Steve from NYC


----------



## vanscott31

Thanks for all the advice. Yea I figured there would be math I just hope it's not to difficult. I can see the process moves a little slow for those that scored in the 80's. I also here that the elevator division don't lay off as much as the electrician's. I'm just very excited to have a opportunity to be apart of local 3 EE division once they 
reach my score.


----------



## icefalkon

vanscott31 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Yea I figured there would be math I just hope it's not to difficult. I can see the process moves a little slow for those that scored in the 80's. I also here that the elevator division don't lay off as much as the electrician's. I'm just very excited to have a opportunity to be apart of local 3 EE division once they
> reach my score.


You are welcome. Yes there is nowhere near the unemployment like the A Division....the math is Algebra, and yes....when they get to the 80's scores...there's a lot more people to look at. Conversely...there are less spots for more candidates. 

We just opened the doors for applications into the A Division last September. We had almost 10,000 applications for 500 spots. 

Steve


----------



## vanscott31

Wow thats crazy. I filled out my application for that as well back in september Being that it's the same union just different divisions it wouldn't be a problem. would you happen to know what month did they actually start hiring for the elevator divison. I see they hire every 18 months.


----------



## icefalkon

vanscott31 said:


> Wow thats crazy. I filled out my application for that as well back in september Being that it's the same union just different divisions it wouldn't be a problem. would you happen to know what month did they actually start hiring for the elevator divison. I see they hire every 18 months.


No...but I'll try to find out for you guys.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

So theyre at 84.3 right before the holiday lets see how this moves


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> So theyre at 84.3 right before the holiday lets see how this moves


 I just have a feeling that things will pick up after the holidays. Building owners just don't wane pay up around this time, while they sit back and wait for there end of the year fat bonuses. :whistling2:


----------



## vanscott31

icefalkon said:


> No...but I'll try to find out for you guys.


Hey What's up I hope you enjoyed your Thanksgiving. As the rest of the holidays are approaching. Do you know around about when things will be picking back up?


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

*#84*

Hello everyone hope all is well with you!
Called yhr union today theyre up to number 84 so the list seems to be moving very slow during these holiday times .


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hello everyone hope all is well with you!
> Called yhr union today theyre up to number 84 so the list seems to be moving very slow during these holiday times .


Yea I figured that as well, so I've been told by a few guys on the job. The holidays move pretty slow. But it's cool.the New Years is around the corner and things will pick up fast.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

*Happy new year*

Hello everyone just an after new years update called the union they're up to 83 I'm almost therevery wit a score of 83.67 I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hello everyone just an after new years update called the union they're up to 83 I'm almost therevery wit a score of 83.67 I'll keep everyone posted


That's great news, thanks for the update. You should hopefully start by the end of this month, beginning of next 
Thanks again for the update cause I sure was gone call rosy myself.


----------



## acitalianman13

great news hoping it will keep moving in the new year !!!! goodluck people keep us updated.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

*just got the call 2day,*



vanscott31 said:


> That's great news, thanks for the update. You should hopefully start by the end of this month, beginning of next
> Thanks again for the update cause I sure was gone call rosy myself.


Hey everyone just got the call to bring in some paperwork 2 morro I'm hype


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hey everyone just got the call to bring in some paperwork 2 morro I'm hype


Good job bro. Happy to here that. Let us know how things go.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> Hey everyone just got the call to bring in some paperwork 2 morro I'm hype


What's the good Word. How did it go today?


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

I went to the union hhall to bring my I.d. and social they gave me a referral to a company in the Bronx I called them and they told me to fax over the paperwork I received and I did bbut haven't received a call back yet I will follow up on Monday with the job site and the union to get the ball on the roll.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> I went to the union hhall to bring my I.d. and social they gave me a referral to a company in the Bronx I called them and they told me to fax over the paperwork I received and I did bbut haven't received a call back yet I will follow up on Monday with the job site and the union to get the ball on the roll.


Great!!! So things are pretty much panning out. Hopefully they move fast with this list. How do you feel about working in the BX, sounds pretty far. But Hey what can you do. Your in, and That's all that matters.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

idonyshyneiglo said:


> I went to the union hhall to bring my I.d. and social they gave me a referral to a company in the Bronx I called them and they told me to fax over the paperwork I received and I did bbut haven't received a call back yet I will follow up on Monday with the job site and the union to get the ball on the roll.



yea it's 2 hrs away from where I live takino public transportation so I'm lookin. into getting a vehicle real soon I did some research and the company Ima be working for was on world's dirtiest jobs 😩 the guy was basically cleaning the dust and debris out of a 100th old elevator I'm assuming that's the maitnence department.


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> yea it's 2 hrs away from where I live takino public transportation so I'm lookin. into getting a vehicle real soon I did some research and the company Ima be working for was on world's dirtiest jobs 😩 the guy was basically cleaning the dust and debris out of a 100th old elevator I'm assuming that's the maitnence department.


OK That's cool.. at least your in. Yea I seen that episode before. Hopefully they get up to my score soon. Sitting on 80 for so long, while they inch close is just killing me. Good luck with everything.


----------



## vanscott31

How's everything working out with the job.I hope your enjoying it so far.


----------



## vanscott31

Just a little update. I just got my letter in the mail today.. they seem to be picking up a little.


----------



## acitalianman13

vanscott31 said:


> Just a little update. I just got my letter in the mail today.. they seem to be picking up a little.


good news what score are they upto now?


----------



## vanscott31

They was up to 82 when I called last Thursday. How's things going with you?


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

my second day on the job I had to finish my 2weeks wit my last jon so far so good working wit some pretty good Mechanics sign up for school next Thursday I was expecting harsh treatment because I'm a female (secrets out) lol I got some weird looks but mainly a lot of advice about working safe and stayin on top of my.union stuff. haven't don't much but grab tools and pull wire lemme know wassup with you guys'


----------



## vanscott31

That's great!! Who cares if your a woman even better. I hope you get treated equally just like everyone else. I'm just waiting to get that call to start my physical. I received my letter asking if I was still interested, and that there gone reach my number within the next 3 months. I told them Yes and they asked me for all my information. So I'm hoping to here back from them soon to get the ball rolling. Thanks again for the updates.


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

hey guys jus checking in got my first day of class today


----------



## pete87

brian john said:


> Isn't there a elevator local in NYC? How do they feel about the IBEW stealing their work?





In the South , the Elevator guys looked to pick up Electricians when they were Hiring . They had crazy work and electricians make for good Elevator Men .



Pete


----------



## acitalianman13

are they still stuck on 83?


----------



## vanscott31

I called the other day. They pretty much been stuck at 82.5


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> hey guys jus checking in got my first day of class today


That's good to here. How's it coming along? I hope all is well


----------



## vanscott31

Just a little up date. Received my letter to take my physical next Wednesday.


----------



## acitalianman13

niiiicee good news and your at 80 correct, its moving nice i am right around the corner


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> niiiicee good news and your at 80 correct, its moving nice i am right around the corner


Yes this is correct. Hoping by the end of this month I start


----------



## acitalianman13

do you know what number they are actually upto right now ?


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> do you know what number they are actually upto right now ?


last I called it was at 82.5. But they are moving little by little.


----------



## vanscott31

Just came back from my physical. Does anyone knows how long will it take to here back from them?


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

no more than 3 Months


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> no more than 3 Months


Dam! That's a long time. I was hopping something like a few weeks. But How's the job coming along for you. How you holding up?


----------



## acitalianman13

any updates ?


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> any updates ?


Nothing yet still waiting. I called about a week ago and there still up to 82.5 I took the physical about 3 weeks ago so hopefully real soon.


----------



## slwoz

What kind of questions did they ask at the interview? I have an interview coming up any help would be appreciated.


----------



## acitalianman13

Which interview are you going to for the jatc? Or with the company they put you with


----------



## icefalkon

brian john said:


> Isn't there a elevator local in NYC? How do they feel about the IBEW stealing their work?


Actually it's the reverse. Local 3 IBEW Elevator Division was the first unionized elevator local in the entire United States. As I understand it Local 1 IUEC was supposedly founded by members who left the Local 3 Elevators to start their own union. 

Local 1 Elevator Constructors, NYC is not part of the AFL/CIO.


----------



## vanscott31

I still haven't herd anything yet. Gosh this takes forever. Anybody here anything yet. They seem to be moving pretty slow now.


----------



## acitalianman13

Nothing yet, the paper we got way back said no more then 18 months, it has been way passed that. Anyone know what the max time is to wait.


----------



## vanscott31

I don't know man. I'm just waiting for that call. Took the physical and just waiting patiently. Was told it's usually 3 months after the physical. I called the other day and still at 82.5


----------



## vanscott31

idonyshyneiglo said:


> no more than 3 Months


 How's the job coming along. Hope all is well. Is the job what you expected, are the hours cool?


----------



## vanscott31

This wait is taking too long. 18 months been passed and still up to 82.5


----------



## Angeldiaz

Hey bro how did you get a score ? I took the test and had my interview this week for linesman in local 3 nyc . Where can I go to find out my score ?


----------



## vanscott31

Most people on this forum is going thew the process for the elevator division,Which is a little different, but same union. I don't know how that process works for the electrical division.


----------



## acitalianman13

Angeldiaz said:


> Hey bro how did you get a score ? I took the test and had my interview this week for linesman in local 3 nyc . Where can I go to find out my score ?


wrong thread


----------



## vanscott31

Just called they up to 81.6


----------



## acitalianman13

Finally moving


----------



## vanscott31

acitalianman13 said:


> Finally moving


Yea it's about time. The lady told me to call back next month.


----------



## acitalianman13

just received my letter, says i will start withing 3 months


----------



## vanscott31

I received my letter back in February And I'm still waiting. Ithe lady told me I should be starting next Month. Y'all also be getting your Letter to take the physical in about 2 weeks.


----------



## vanscott31

Got the call today to go down to the hall to start my process. Super excited


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome man great news. I called the jatc and they still haven't got the physical dates from Union yet there waiting on about 20 physicla appointments dates.


----------



## acitalianman13

Did you go in vancott what did they tell you


----------



## acitalianman13

Got my physical next week. Just reviewed the paper


----------



## idonyshyneiglo

Hey everyone just checking in I'm at 6 months in on my job and they gave me a hard time at first but I'm settling in nicely and learning a lot trust it's well worth the wait. Is a lot of running around for apprentice s but hey we gotta start somewhere


----------



## Jcv86

Is anyone still waiting to get hired from the 2016 exam for Elevator division


----------



## 360max

This thread is old, reminds me of hack's ax grinding with steve


----------



## Traps104

Hey how are ya! So ive been going through the hiring process and finally took my physical 10 days ago but haven't heard anything. I see on the website apprentice classes start in September does that involve me? How long did it take after the physical until you heard from anybody letting you know it was good and oyud be hired? Thank you in advance!


----------

